# Exo terra Paludarium- Epipedobates?



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Firstly two beautiful pieces of bogwood were glued onto the orignal exoterra background









Covered the back in hanging basket inner, stuck using aquarium safe silicone.









The land section is actually quite riparium-ish  A tub with good drainage filled with eco earth, orchid bark and a little moss.









All planted up with _Neoregelia (_my prized plant from Dartfrog.co.uk!) _Guzmania, Nephrolepis _fern,_ Ludisia_ orchid, _Sphagnum _moss, _Tillandsia (top right) _and Echinodorus (Amazon sword) as an emersed plant in the water section (which is filled in this picture). _Ficus _was planted after this, and is a dominant force in the tank!


















Note- this _Guzmania_ bromeliad (on the top right) was a pup from a poor mother plant from B 'n' Q, the yellow leaves rotted away soon after and there is new growth. The _Ludisia _orchid also had problems with slugs, but they have been removed! 
These pictures were taken about 4 months ago so it is delightfully overgrown now 

I really wanted to keep a pair of _Epipedobates _sp. but I'm afraid the land section is far too small. Oh well, one day!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Beardie king said:


> image
> 
> Firstly two beautiful pieces of bogwood were glued onto the orignal exoterra background
> 
> ...


looks great. whats in/going in it?


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope some _Epipedobates_, but it is only 30x3045cm. Perhaps one day _Ranitomeya_


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

_Lygodactylus _are also pretty awesome!


----------



## Tommybravo (Mar 18, 2011)

Great build, I have been thinking about different ways to do a 30x30x45 for some frogs! so thanks for the great ideas.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Tommybravo (Mar 18, 2011)

Great build, I have been thinking about different ways to do a 30x30x45 for some frogs! so thanks for the great ideas.:mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

really nice looking viv

iv got a trio of epidobates in the same viv but im upgrading in January to a larger 60 60 45 as its defiantly not enough space to make the most of em


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

What lights have you used mate? The plants have grown really well. Think you are right on the floor space issue though.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i just used 2 exo light hoods


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep- the exo terra screw in UV-B rainforest bulbs are perfect- the main thing you need to look for is that their colour temperature is 6500k, because this is where plants can use the light best for photosynthesis!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ive been using various exo terra screw in bulbs the last year or so, trying to find one that will make my plants grow as well as some I see on here and was all ready to scrap the exo terra hoods, get some t5 tubes and build some hoods for em myself.

Whats the exact model you are using mate? and (since you are just down the road from me) where are you gettin em from?

Cheers, Marcus


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Hagen Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Compact Lamp: Great Prices at zooplus

Just got mine from Pets at Home! Haha. 

Or if you wanted to switch to t5s

2 X 24W T5 Aquarium Tropical Plant Growth Light Bulbs | eBay 

And Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper are very good for lighting/anything related to tropical terraria! 

Those are pretty good. The main thing is that they're of the right colour temperature (6500k-6700k) Oh yes, I see you're in Gainsborough! And you apparently keep _Epipedobates, _thats cool! I really want to get into dart frogs, I have done for years.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

When you are ready for some Tricolors mate, give me a buzz and I may have some. I got mine 2 years ago and they really are a piece of cake!

Accidentally sold my two males the other day though instead of a sexed pair so dont think my girls will be breeding much until I rectify that little problem!

Got some tads growing though (I hope one is a boy....lol)


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks! I suppose I'll have to upgrade to the next size Exo Terra (45x45x60) one day soon!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

ebay mate, theres always a few for sale (for less than the shop price of a 30x30x30!):2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

haha im the opposite far to many males :devil:


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Latest


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I actually really like the idea of using the original backing with the liner material- gives you a textured background that it's easy to pin plants to, but also encouraged climbers to cling. *And* it saves all that faffing around with gorilla glue or foam!:2thumb: I've seen the liners cheap in pond shops and so on, and toyed with the idea of using them, but it never occurred to me to do it in combination like that.


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

My father is a genius.


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have any sa-weet _Epipedobates_ terraria? Or any dart frog tanks for that matter? Pictures, people!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Beardie king said:


> Anyone have any sa-weet _Epipedobates_ terraria? Or any dart frog tanks for that matter? Pictures, people!


 Have a look at Stu's (Soundstounite) or frogman's threads.


----------

